# PWM Controller, Design, PCB, Schematic



## Risto80 (Aug 24, 2008)

Dear Sirs

I am from Macedonia. I like to build my own electric car. I Found motor from an old folklift. The problem is the controller. I cant buy in macedonia I must diy my self. So please ho have a link to full design for the controller. I will use mercedes smart so 300 amps will be fine for the controller.

PLEASE HEPL

Regards,
Risto


----------



## Shanex-2 (Jun 7, 2008)

look at the schematic that TheSGC posted on page 4 or 5 on the 555 multiple mosfet driver his uses a 555 timer ic and a driver for an igbt . It is very bascic and the igbt can drive up to 500 amps that might help you out.


----------



## Madmac (Mar 14, 2008)

> I am from Macedonia. I like to build my own electric car. I Found motor from an old folklift. The problem is the controller. I cant buy in macedonia I must diy my self. So please ho have a link to full design for the controller. I will use mercedes smart so 300 amps will be fine for the controller.



If you want to build a design that is fully tested and includes all the protection circuits along with the critical construction details look at the Motorola design at

motor.http://vehiculeselectriques.free.fr/...oller.html#top 

If the details are not that readable PM me with your email and I will send a copy of the .pdf

Madmac


----------



## buzzforb (Aug 16, 2008)

Madmac,
Could you send me a copy o the pdf of that controller design. i have been looking at powerex componnents coupled with microchip processors as a possible controller setup. I woud like to have that scematic on hand as a form of referance material. Thanks.


----------



## Risto80 (Aug 24, 2008)

Madmac said:


> If you want to build a design that is fully tested and includes all the protection circuits along with the critical construction details look at the Motorola design at
> 
> motor.http://vehiculeselectriques.free.fr/...oller.html#top
> 
> ...


Thanks Madmac

But there is no PCB design and the pictures are very low quality.
Please can you send me the pdf file on my e-mail [email protected].
Also if you have any design with pcb, becous pcb is a critical moment in this design.

Regards,
RIsto


----------



## Madmac (Mar 14, 2008)

> Also if you have any design with pcb, becous pcb is a critical moment in this design.


I not building a DC controller so cannot help with PCB's. I will send the .pdf

Madmac


----------



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

Risto,

I looked through the images. It's close to the Holy Grail for EV controller designs. Not only do you get a schematic, but also a clear explanation of why everything is done the way it's done.

Go read it carefully. Don't worry about a PCB. You can solder it up on a stripboard or a general purpose PC board like TheSCG did.

Focus on the design elements, not the implementation.

ga2500ev


----------



## scarab (Jul 3, 2008)

Madmac said:


> If you want to build a design that is fully tested and includes all the protection circuits along with the critical construction details look at the Motorola design at
> 
> motor.http://vehiculeselectriques.free.fr/...oller.html#top
> 
> ...


Hi 
could you please email the motorola schematic to [email protected]
Manythanks.


----------

